# Sig Request!!!



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would like a sick Sig of Urijah Faber, Chuck Liddell, and GSP.

I put in a request and didn't get much back. Not that I am upset or anything, that's just why I am requesting one again.

I would like you guys to do whatever you want on this sig. Use any pictures, colors, or effects that you would like. Complete freedom as long as those 3 fighters are in it!


----------

